
Ask HN: Stripe Bans Protonmail.com? - axismundi
I have a protonmail.com email. Today I wanted to purchase something from a website that handles payments via Stripe. My purchases were declined. I contacted their support, and they responded that &#x27;our payment provider is not accepting your email address&#x27;.<p>Is this a blanket ban from Stripe?
======
mtmail
I checked my Stripe (business) account, we have user with @protonmail.com
email addresses, all fine. I have seen few Stripe errors like 'stolen credit
card', 'insufficient balance' but never a decline due to email address.

